# Progesterone question



## bannyb (Feb 7, 2010)

I am taking 3 x 400mg cyclogest daily and I have been bleeding, currently 7 weeks and spotting at 6 weeks and bleeding at 7 weeks. Could it be related to the dose of cyclogest I am taking? would I be better to take 2 x 400mg daily? If I dropped one of the doses would it cause a miscarriage at this stage? I'd be very grateful for any information on this, thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Very unlikely to be dose related. I would continue on the treatment dose as advised by your clinic until you have your scan. Not possible to know whether changing doses would have an impact or not as depends on various factors. Have you discussed symptoms with clinic at all? I'd call them for advise if you are concerned.


----------



## bannyb (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks very much for your response to my question. I will speak to the clinic for confirmation.


----------

